
All The Developer’s Books You Ever Wanted - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/10/20/all-the-developers-books-you-ever-wanted/
======
wgj
This is a cool resource, but it's unfortunate that all of the "C/C++" titles
are actually just C++. Here are a few C titles that are also available online:

<http://publications.gbdirect.co.uk/c_book/> <http://www.oualline.com/style/>
<http://www.nrbook.com/a/bookcpdf.php>

~~~
basdog22
Added the resources and credits to you! :)

~~~
wgj
Thanks!

